# Twins 12th Birthday party



## Scarylea (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi my twins turn 12 on the 29th so I usually have a halloween party. We live on 5 acres and I usually only have a few friends over. I have created the "garage of doom" which will contain animatronic and static props for fun - but I need a few more ideas. I was thinking of a scavenger hunt in the dark with torches. I was thinking of having a separate list for each child rather than in groups and at the end they will all get a prize. I was also thinking of telling some scary stories in the garage but am quite stumped for what else to do. We don't do trick or treat here so that isn't an option and they think they are "too cool" for baby games. ANY suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

At that age, they are happy just to hang out together, too. After all the outside stuff, what about an old movie? (I have a 14 & 7 year old)....they LOVED Abbot & Costello Meet Frankenstein...and I doubt anyone has seen it, plus it's only about $5. I think I got mine at WalMart. This might also be a good idea as a back up activity in case it pours.

There are still plenty of games they will like. Kids act older than they think they are...

eating a doughnut off of a string to see who wins....the old dropping-a-clothespin-into-a-bottle game, but now it's called Butt Darts & you use your butt instead of holding it under your chin..many more games online & here. Do a search for games here at HF as we've discussed this before. Enjoy


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Here are some ideas...

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=13423

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=28161

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=28176


----------



## Scarylea (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks!! They will love the butts idea !


----------



## Ghostwheel (Oct 17, 2011)

Probably too late to help, but we have a clue game (put them in teams if there are too many). They get a clue written in lemon juice on a piece of paper. (They have to heat the paper to get the clue to appear-I left a bankers light out handy, the light bulb works great), that clue led to a clue hidden somewhere in the yard, which led to another clue, etc (we had 24 kids and four teams and it was a zoo, but they had a blast). The last clue leads to something special (ours was a locked chest with candy inside), and they needed to figure out the combination with a math paper-yeah, I'm that kind of person. Kids loved it. (everyone from 8-16)

Another game they liked was taking 4 or 5 different color helium balloons per group/kid on strings, tying bells to the bottom of the strings, then tangling them up. Then you tell them to free a certain color balloon. First one finished wins.

We also do experiments: elephants toothpaste; vinegar/baking soda; root beer floats.

And the kids love hide and seek in the dark. Just set up the boundaries first.


----------

